# Cavaliers, Basenjis, Goldens! Eye and Heart Clinic photos



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Here's a little slideshow of the slew of various breeds. The eye and heart clinic was a blast for Copley, as he made about ten new friends. 

Image hosting, free photo sharing & video sharing at Photobucket


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

That little Tibetan looks like he owns the joint! What a cutie!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I had fun asking all the breeders of the dogs I didnt know to tell me the breed standards. I LOVED the Tibetan Spaniel. He is a young AM CH named "Copy".


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Any tollars there?


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Yes! Four Tollers, I think bred by Sue and David Robichaud.


----------

